# Tabletop Gamers?



## Osrik (May 2, 2016)

(Though this is not perfectly on topic to this sub-forum, I think this is the closest to a proper section for this)

I am curious how many other tabletop gamers there are here, whether you play board games, pen and paper RPGs, miniature wargames, or card games.

Personally, I play a decently wide variety of board games (Zombicide, Mage Knight, Arkham Horror, just to name a few), a few different miniature wargames (currently mostly the FFG Star Wars games and Infinity), and have GMed or played in quite a few D&D or other RPG campaigns.

So, who else here is a tabletop gamer, and what games do you play?


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 4, 2016)

I mainly play Yu-Gi-Oh being it was my childhood game and all. I also play Warmachine/Hordes as trolls , cause i love trolls didn't even read up on what type of army they were as i usually pick on preference. I don't play Warmachine/Hordes as much as Yu-Gi-Oh cause i don't know many people that play Warmachine/Hordes but i'm fine with just having them as collectibles. Might actually paint them if i stop being lazy.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 4, 2016)

I don't play that much, but I do play one of three decks in Magic the gathering..
a White-Green Aggro
a Blue-Green-Red Eldrazi
a Blue-White Equipment


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 4, 2016)

I play MTG when my girlfriend wants to play (Not much, considering I keep beating her)
I also play D&D


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 6, 2016)

Osrik said:


> (Though this is not perfectly on topic to this sub-forum, I think this is the closest to a proper section for this)
> 
> I am curious how many other tabletop gamers there are here, whether you play board games, pen and paper RPGs, miniature wargames, or card games.
> 
> ...


I'm a warhammer man myself. I have a small orks army that will get bigger soon. I'm actually getting into dnd at my local comic shop, just to pass the summer along for now.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm a fan of deck builders: Dominion and Ascension are my primary squeezes and I have several versions of both (mostly ascension stuff though). Our household enjoys dabbling in MTG, with me being the primary card collector. We've also played and own such games as Glory to Rome, Carcassonne, Betrayal at house on the Hill. There's even a few games that we own that have never been played, which should never happen: Ladies and Gentleman, The Planeswaker Stand alone, and I think a few more.


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh! Me and my mate play a ton of table-top games, he's managed to get me hooked into the whole thing.

Our favorite ones tend to be 'Euro' games, but we have a variety.

The one's we've been playing most lately:

Stone-Age
Splendor
Kingsburg
Automania
Carcassonne

...oddly, I don't play video games, or haven't in a long while, but these tend to hold my interest a lot more. Plus, I like the person-to-person social aspect, of having friends come over.


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Jun 6, 2016)

DnD 
Monster hearts 
Contagion 
Sherif of Nottingham 
Fun stuff man 
Also really good is curious happening at the house on the hill (not 100% that's the name) but super duper funnyn


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 6, 2016)

DnD, used to play WH 40k but that was years ago


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jun 6, 2016)

Use to play Vampire the Masquerade a few years back.
Mostly play card / board games these days like:
Tanto Cuore (lots of this actually)
Legendary
Fluxx (version varies)
Munchkin
Risk: Godstorm
Coup
Dixit

Have also played other games like Shadows over Camelot, 7Wonders, and Twilight Imperium, but only a small number of times.


----------



## Dreythalion (Jun 18, 2016)

X-wing and Armada. Also always have my Battletech minis ready to go.


----------



## BunnyBrigade (Jun 20, 2016)

Been in a campaign for about 4 years in DnD 4.0 as a changeling psion
In a 5.0 campaign that was brought over from 3.5 for about 2 years as a half orc barbarian 
I also have a human rouge bard I use for one offs or messing around  

I go to the local game nights to play table tops sometimes but these are my main home campaigns ୧(˙ ꒳ ˙)ノ₊･~☆


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 20, 2016)

i used to write lots of fantasy crap. Admittedly i have not played but i did write up a full D&D campaign with a friend. He provided the base idea and i critiqued, bounced off ideas and wrote up a bunch of descriptive material for the game. it was a lot of fun but i didn't even get to watch the game play out. it was however, to my understanding, a successful and fun campaign. i still need to sit down and actually PLAY a game. One of these days.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 20, 2016)

BattleTech. Though I'm more into the details than the game itself, I can play adequately.


----------



## crocodisle (Jun 22, 2016)

Recently got into DnD 5e. Tons of fun when you have a good DM. I played pathfinder for two seconds years ago but the DM didn't really know what he was doing so it wasn't very entertaining, but getting into 5e with a person who knows what he's doing is downright liberating. Getting immersed in character at a juicy part of the campaign is such a great feeling. I would play more varieties of tabletop games but few of my close friends want to put out the effort, shame. Always looking for new ones to play though, Call of Cthulhu looks fun.


----------



## Damakoes (Jun 23, 2016)

I DM D&D 5e, though i play 3.5 with another group of friends where i play an elf druid. I also like playing magic on occasion, though i haven't bought new cards in a long time, but I like playing pretty much any other type of board or card game. I've got Ticket to Ride, Marvel Legendary, Tales of Arabian Nights (really good if you've never heard of it), and I play random board games at a board game store i work at. I also found a card game that kind of plays like euker, but it is called Nyet, and has furry art of for the characters that are designed like they are from Russia.


----------



## Kitanya (Jul 2, 2016)

D&D (3, 3.5, 4, 5) and Pathfinder
Mutants and Masterminds
Paranoia
Magic: The Gathering
Warhammer 40k
Warmachine
Only War
Probably more, and pretty much any board game every made. GAMES R MY LIEF


----------



## Athos Greenwoof (Jul 5, 2016)

My brother is a Warhammer fan,  but I have never been into tabletop gaming as much as into pc gaming. Still, I do love games like Bang! and Carcassone. Every summer holiday I go to a friend's house in the afternoons and spend over 3 hours playing with her and some friends. I do think tabletop gaming and rp is fun, but alas I've never had close people to play with :/.


----------



## Togo57 (Jul 5, 2016)

Always wanted to do it, but could never get my friends to do so (aside from that uncomfortable Yu-Gi-Oh! phase that everyone goes through).


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 5, 2016)

I host Pathfinder with 6 other people

Apparently a party of 6 players at level 1 can take on a 5-headed cryo hydra without any casualties. I need to step my shit up

They can also, _*SOMEHOW*_ take on a naga with 2 scraghounds

A naga is a 7th level caster with a con poisons

Scraghounds have a high CMB and can make _trip _attempts which each attack they do.


----------



## FeydFawx (Jul 5, 2016)

When it comes to board games, I barely play anything but chess. Can't stand to play it on the computer though...


----------



## Flutterwolf (Feb 16, 2017)

FeydFawx said:


> When it comes to board games, I barely play anything but chess. Can't stand to play it on the computer though...


I can't find any furries that can play chess half as good as me


----------



## Caldy (Mar 9, 2017)

So many table top games. Magic, munchkin, dnd, pathfinder, betrayal on house on the hill, takido, and other many basic card and board games (uno, monopoly, CAH, etc). 

However i have been looking for another dnd or pathfinder group as the groups i have been in have kinda went their seperate ways. ive been both player and dm. so if any group is looking for another player or dm so everyone can play please let me know.


----------

